# algae id needed



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

So this is my latest tank, just a small 10 gallon. It has pressurized co2 ei fert dosing and a 80w 6700K light. The co2 is measured with a drop checker and I do faithful 50% weekly water changes. I know that 8wpg is a lot but the wpg rule breaks down on tanks 10 gallons and under and I can not get a direct answer to what is acceptable for a nano tank. I can turn off one light and go with 4wpg but only if I have no other choice. I'm not sure it the algae is diatoms or an off strain of bba, if it is bba I know I can stop it with less light. If it is diatoms then I will wait it out, all help will be appreciated. What kind of algae do you think it is?


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Per this site:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm

Looks like it might be Rhizoclonium.

That is a LOT of light. What's your photo period? I'll bet if you backed off to 4w/gal and a photo period of 8 hours you'd have less algae issues.


----------



## chagovatoloco (Nov 17, 2007)

I have a 6 hour photo period, the light might need to be cut down just looking for other options, or ideas.


----------

